

Apple will take away your OS X root access, and soon - mattbee
http://matthewblo.ch/53

======
evmar
To save you some time in deciding whether to read, you should know that this
hyperbolic post title is a hypothesis and not a report of any new facts.

------
pavel_lishin
> Rob Hague responded with the “Apple would never dare…” defence:

>> developers, designers, and those who see themselves as power users … must
still be a significant source of profit for Apple, and so they’d need a good
reason to abandon them.

> A locked-down OS X would not be an abandonment of those users, but Apple
> already ask $99 a year for the privilege of being a developer.

Developers and designers aren't necessarily developing and designing OS X
apps. I'm a developer, and I love OS X to do my job, but I have never written
a mac app, and I probably never will.

Quite a few people buy their hardware and software because it makes
development so much easier. Take away root access, and half of the advantages
go away - Apple isn't that stupid.

------
hellrich
So... the honeypot plan was accepted? Linkbait title, no content.

~~~
pavel_lishin
There's content, it's just very speculative without admitting it.

------
j45
I'd feel claustrophobic if I didn't have root on my Mac.

